# Warm Water Plants?



## Tyralamax9121 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm planning on keeping german blue rams and apistogramma in a 55 gallon tank. Many of the articles online give different min-max temperatures for different types of plants. This tank will probably be kept around 82F since these fish require warmer waters.

What plants do well at that temperature? So far I've found anubias, dwarf sag, crypt wendtii and wisteria. Any other suggestions?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Amazon sword
Cryptcoryne
Italian Vallisneria
Java Ferns
Narrow Leaf Micro Sword
Pigmy Chain Sword


----------

